# Where can I get a tail?



## Owndapwn (Aug 14, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get a decent tail online?
Not a commission.


PS. Hi.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 14, 2010)

a finished one you mean? http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lascivuslutra sells pre-made ones.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, but thats where the problem arises.

My parents don't even know that furries exist.
So it can't be by a FA user....
It has to be on something like amazon and I have returned NO relevant results.

Do you know a good website for furry accessories?


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 14, 2010)

So just tell them you want to buy a tail. 
Don't you have your own money?


----------



## Furr (Aug 14, 2010)

Hmmmâ€¦ Well I sell a lot of my tail on furbuy.com but if you want one of your fursona you might as well just commission an artist. Most will run you around $40 to $150 depending on artist and complexity of the design. 
Also just explain to your parents that the furry fandom is a group of people who share a similar hobby. The bigger of a deal you make about it the more of a deal they will make of it.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 14, 2010)

What Furr said.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 14, 2010)

You could always say it's for your Halloween costume. It worked on my parents. XD.

Granted, I later told them that I was a Furry anyway.


----------



## Conker (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm guessing the reason you don't want to get one commissioned is because of paypal, right? You could try using a money order. I'm sure some commissioners will take them. 

Pawster.com might sell tails. I know they sell tons of ears. Haven't been there in quite some time though. You could try that site.

Or you could try and make your own. It doesn't seem that complicated. Grab some fabric, some stuffing material, and an industrial staple gun and have at it!


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 14, 2010)

I have two industrial staple guns.... Both are for wood.
Is that an issue?


----------



## Jesie (Aug 14, 2010)

Necessity is the mother of invention.

If you think you need it that badly, You'll find a way to make it.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 14, 2010)

I got my tail from Defiant Fox here: http://www.thedtwa.com/

All you have to do is fill out a form for a tail, and you can customize it how you like. It doesn't mention TOO much about furries or FA that I can tell, and she does a really nice job.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 14, 2010)

gah!
$40 seems a bit steep. Get what you pay for, I know, but for a starter, I'll try a party-costume store first.
If that doesn't work out, I will definitely consider it.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 14, 2010)

I highly suggest making your own somehow. It's very gratifying.


----------



## Deo (Aug 14, 2010)

Buy a yard of fabric from http://www.fabric.com/SearchResults...tegoryID=1d5f47dc-9991-4088-93f3-26a376046a5e

And make one. Also about the whole "coming out" as a furry, who cares if you like cartoon animals? Bejesus people make a big effing deal out of this. It's not a problem. Just say you like costuming arts and want a tail. Hell, if you're folks are like mine they'll be thrilled to hear that you want to learn to sew, especially the elderly they love that. My grandmother was so tickled pink by my fursuit making antics she bought me a used sewing machine. 

But if you buy from someone, even premade $40 is cheap.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 15, 2010)

Most of my friends know, as do my enemies and people that are just kinda filler.
I'm not worried about being known as a furry by people, I'm the guy people decide the can suddenly beat when they're drunk. (Spoiler. They lose.)

But my knowledge of sewing, is used so I won't bleed to death.
End of use.

And with my parents, the fine line is very curvey.
They're fine with me running around target with a friend and fighting each other with foam nerf swords while wearing a tail (It was a real one and about 3years old and it broke) and breaking the minds of target employees. But they'd see sewing a tail as weird.


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 15, 2010)

I remember I got one at the Renaissance fair lol


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 15, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> But they'd see sewing a tail as weird.



Who cares? 
My dad gives me a hard time about me making a suit, and he totally thinks it's weird. 
Why does it matter so much what your parents think? It's just something fun you want to do.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 15, 2010)

novelty accessory places might carry them.


----------



## Conker (Aug 15, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> . But they'd see sewing a tail as weird.


 You could keep that information from them :V Shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 15, 2010)

It's an issue because it would impaired other things. It'd be the equivalent of being grounded "until further notice."

I will definitely try all of the part/costume/accessory/novelty stores.

How would I get the fabric then? And how would I explain where this poorly stitched tail came from?


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 15, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> I highly suggest making your own somehow. It's very gratifying.


Amen to that.

After I finished mine, I wore it to a movie that night with a friend and a couple of people really liked it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 15, 2010)

If you are going to get a tail you are better off not getting a pre-made unless you are okay with mostly low quality non-durable garbage.

If it's that much of an issue not wanting other people knowing you got one such as parents, is to make your own. You could probably at the most sneak in some yarn materials and in your spare time make a tail based on the "Yarn technique".

Or you could try to find a local place that has faux fur, but it and sneak it it. This is much better to try to make your own that go with the mostly low quality garbage that is pre-made tails.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 15, 2010)

Durability isn't *too* much of an issue. So long as noone rips it off, I should be fine even though they won't be.

I'd rather not have a wad of yarn hanging out of my pants.
And If I were to buy faux fur, I'd end up paying a 6th grader to make me a pillow and a business suit out of it.....
....
The temptation is too great....


----------



## Deo (Aug 15, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> How would I get the fabric then?


 


Deovacuus said:


> Buy a yard of fabric from http://www.fabric.com/SearchResults...tegoryID=1d5f47dc-9991-4088-93f3-26a376046a5e
> 
> And make one.


 
Already covered that.

You also don't want a business suit made out of it. *insert general LOLFURRIES comment here*


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Already covered that.
> 
> You also don't want a business suit made out of it. *insert general LOLFURRIES comment here*



Actually, other then the fact that it would be hot as hell, I think it would look kinda kick ass. I might to that with my left over grey fur...


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't really get why it can't be a commission.
You get a box in the mail. As long as it doesn't say 'FURRYTAILSFORFURRIES.COM!' on the box or something, how do they know where it's coming from? How do they know it's not something you got on eBay? 

Or is it an issue because they'd need to order it for you? 
The only place that comes to mind that might have tails, other than eBay, is Etsy. Neither of which sites is connected to furries in the way that FA or Furbuy or the like is.

Though honestly---if they don't know what furries are, they shouldn't be able to recognize a furry site when they see it, unless you were giving them some sort of grand tour. But for most commissions, even if you're doing payment stuff you don't even have to be on the site, you just need an email that you're sending the payment to over Paypal, or an address.

But I could be missing something big, I guess, that is a hindrance.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 15, 2010)

I live 15miles from the nearest town. That town is very small. Its a little over 50miles to the nearest fabric shop (I checked). I can't get there on foot nor on bike, let alone bring stuff back.

My parents, neither one, like to do online transactions and will do their own research on the site and the person selling. The only reason why my mom uses eBay MAYBE twice a year, is because she used to work for an eBay Store (they list the items and get the best price up). In that research, they would find out what furries are, and more importantly, find the porn. I was banned from facebook for about a month because my mom thought someone's profile picture had too much cleavage. Even a sexy pose would land me in some deep shit.

I would LOVE a custom tail. But until I move out or get a paypal / credit card, I won't be able to do that.

EDIT: No results on eBay for under $100.


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 16, 2010)

Check Etsy.
I know for a fact that they have real fur tails. It wouldn't be too much of a stretch, I don't think, if they had premade, faux fur ones on there.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> I live 15miles from the nearest town. That town is very small. Its a little over 50miles to the nearest fabric shop (I checked). I can't get there on foot nor on bike, let alone bring stuff back.
> 
> My parents, neither one, like to do online transactions and will do their own research on the site and the person selling. The only reason why my mom uses eBay MAYBE twice a year, is because she used to work for an eBay Store (they list the items and get the best price up). In that research, they would find out what furries are, and more importantly, find the porn. I was banned from facebook for about a month because my mom thought someone's profile picture had too much cleavage. Even a sexy pose would land me in some deep shit.
> 
> ...



Tails really arn't hard to get, but if your parents are as bad as you say then you just can't get one untill you are older or they mellow a little. Everything we have said you have shoot down, and we have listed all the ways to get a tail.

They are:

1. Make it
2. Commission it
3. Buy premade
4. Buy a crappy one at a costume shop.

1-3 are the best options, but if your parents hate it, then they won't work. That leaves 4, which will work but I don't think you will be happy.

So there you go. A summation of everything that has been suggested. Take it or leave it.

In any case /thread. The dead horse is now glue.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> Durability isn't *too* much of an issue. So long as noone rips it off,



Oh don't worry. As soon as you put it on the seams will start to rip, and after a few wears later it'll be completely broke. And as you don't seem to have any gumption to learn how to sew/craft/build it yer own damn self you'll still be in the same boat.

You are making this to be more complicated then what it needs to be.

We've gave you all the options there is. If you don't like them _I GUESS YOU DON'T NEED A TAIL HMM?_


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm ganna try a costume store before I risk them finding out about furries.
It'll be a few days because my mom as at a high school reunion and as most people know, if you ask your dad to go to a store to get something, the reply is invariably, "brrrg"


----------



## Conker (Aug 17, 2010)

> *Basic Information*
> 
> Date of Birth February 4, 1990 (20)


*cough*

Anyhow. Here's another option for you. Next time your out, find a store that sells prepaid VISA cards. Basically a prepaid credit card. Use this to buy something online. Parents do not need to know about it. Surely you can say "gonna go check out the movie section" and walk away, grab and buy, and then return. It's really not complicated. 

If you google "prepaid VISA cards" you can find lists of stores that will sell them. Buy one, use it to either get one from a furry shop or a commission, profit.


----------



## Deo (Aug 17, 2010)

Jesuseffingchristonabun
Are you like twelve? Get over what your parents think. 
HERE ARE THE STEPS.
1. BUY FUR ONLINE. I ALREADY GAVE YOU A SITE.
2. MAKE TAIL.
3. QUIT YER BITCHIN'.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 17, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Jesuseffingchristonabun
> Are you like twelve? Get over what your parents think.
> HERE ARE THE STEPS.
> 1. BUY FUR ONLINE. I ALREADY GAVE YOU A SITE.
> ...



THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS

_FUUUUCK _WERE IS THAT DAMN BUTTON?!


----------



## Deo (Aug 17, 2010)

Jesie said:


> THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS
> 
> _FUUUUCK _WERE IS THAT DAMN BUTTON?!



I know, right? Why did it go away? FUUUUUUUCK.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm 14.
No form of transportation to long distance.
No way to buy online.
Besides that, if I were to get one, I wouldn't be able to get the package.
It would be taken before I would even get to it.
And even if I did get the package, they'd confiscate the tail under accusation of theft.


----------



## Bir (Aug 17, 2010)

> Jesuseffingchristonabun
> Are you like twelve? Get over what your parents think.
> HERE ARE THE STEPS.
> 1. BUY FUR ONLINE. I ALREADY GAVE YOU A SITE.
> ...



Sorry, but "This."


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 17, 2010)

I also can't sew. At all.
I couldn't sew one piece of cloth onto another piece of cloth.
I work better with metal.
If I were to have a tail made, I could always pay a 6th grader to make it but I'd need the blueprints first.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 17, 2010)

You know what you do? Cut a patter, place it together, and sew the edges.

OMFG ROCKET SCIENCE!


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 17, 2010)

I could build a rocket, but the extent of my sewing abilities without it killing someone, ends at sewing up a wound.


----------



## Deo (Aug 17, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> I'm 14.
> No form of transportation to long distance.
> No way to buy online.
> Besides that, if I were to get one, I wouldn't be able to get the package.
> ...





> Date of Birth February 4, 1990 (20)


 
So you're 20 riiiiiiight?


As a side note, since you asked for ONLINE sources of getting a tail, we gave you ONLINE sources STOP BITCHING ABOUT NOT BEING ABLE TO RECIEVE PACKAGES OF THINGS THAT YOU'D BUY ONLINE. Did you expect us to walk to your house and hand it to you? 

Just Shut The Fuck Up.
Shut. The. Fuck. Up.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 17, 2010)

I can receive packages.
Just not unexplained packages.

A commission would draw too much attention to what a furry is.
I MIGHT be able to use a fursuit website, if I can pass it off as a "mascot supply website."

Lets say that you have extremely over-protective parents. You want a crossbow. You can get it online, or you can get it from a store. Or you could make one, but it'd turn out like shit. If they find the package, they freak out on account of them being over-protective. If they find the crossbow, they do the same. What you have to do, is get THEM to buy the crossbow. And they have to think that its not a crossbow or they won't buy it.
It would be difficult, and would require a lot of planning to ensure it won't crash. Because if they find out you are trying to trick them into getting you a crossbow, they'll pay more attention to what you're doing, thus eliminating any chance of getting one through any means.


I also just noticed that you're a Tasmanian devil. Your 'sona fits your personality.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 17, 2010)

You know I'm an alligator. We aint known for our chipper mindset's either.

That being said, GROW SOME BALLS.

Damnit! You're a bigger pussy then a 1,000 pound lion!


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 17, 2010)

Its not a matter of being a pussy or not, its more politics than anything.

And I am not a pussy. I have NEVER missed a fight. I don't whine when injured. I fucking deal with it.

But this is not something I can deal with. I have never bought any kind of furry accessory. I've also never had to get something like this past my parents.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 17, 2010)

You make being a furry a big deal. It's not. It's like being a star trek nerd, or being a fan of twilight. You make this a bigger deal then it needs to be, you are a dumbass who don't deserve to have one because of the simple fact you're being so retarded about it. It's the most insanely idiotic thing I have ever seen. At no point in your rambling, incoherent reasons as you why you can't have one did you make anything close to a rational reason. Everyone on this forum is now dumber from having read it. I award you no points, and my god have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 17, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> I'm 14.
> No form of transportation to long distance.
> No way to buy online.
> Besides that, if I were to get one, I wouldn't be able to get the package.
> ...


 
So...

You're really 14, but your age listed on FAF is 20 and your age listed on FA is 18, hm?

Really dig the porn in your favorites.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 17, 2010)

Jessie, if someone doesn't know about something, they google it. When you google "furry" te first thing that pops up is the image search preview. Porn. Second link is wikipedia. Third is ED. fourth is urbandictionary. With the exception of wikipedia, not good places to learn something. And the image results make sure you don't get a good first impression.

That is correct ratte. And that is a scary weasel.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 17, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> That is correct ratte. And that is a scary weasel.


 
Cool.  Enjoy your incoming agelock.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 17, 2010)

Ratte was not giving you a complement, as I am not either.

You manage to commission avatars just fine, so why can't you commission a tail? You know, other then being a dumb ass?


----------



## Summercat (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm open for tail commissions.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 17, 2010)

That Avatar was free line art that I Colored.

I have commissioned nothing.


----------



## Summercat (Aug 18, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Don't waste your breath summer, He aint gonna buy shit from anyone because he aint got the balls.


 
Well, I figured I'd inject something topical to the conversation that would be beneficial to myself.


----------



## Hellerskull (Aug 18, 2010)

Come back in couple of years, you will probably get your own custom tail by then.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 18, 2010)

And you are most likely correct.

I'm sorry summer, I wish I could get a tail from anywhere. But I genuinely lack the means to do so through commission at this time.


----------



## Bir (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow. This thread should have ended with a list of resources, which I can see was generally the first page.

Why would your parents know the term "furry" unless it was all over the package? Here's your steps, dude:

1. Find a tail maker
2. Commission him or her
3. Send some cash in an envelope
4. You get your tail
5. If you parents question you, simply tell them you don't want to support animal cruelty and fur farms, and this is your way of representing that

Unless you have "Furry" pasted on your forehead, the only thing your parents are going to google is "fake tail" or "Why the fuck is my kid wearing a tail?"

: /

Seriously.

And one of the first things that pops up is "Just received my daughters FOXY TAIL!"

Edit: Not to mention... if you can't work with fabric, there are other ways of making a tail.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 18, 2010)

Bir said:


> 5. If you parents question you, simply tell them you don't want to support animal cruelty and fur farms, and this is your way of representing that



That is one of the best ideas I have ever heard and may get me the tail without having to mail cash in an envolope...


----------



## Bir (Aug 18, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> That is one of the best ideas I have ever heard and may get me the tail without having to mail cash in an envolope...


 
Perhaps.

But you aren't going to find many fake tails in stores near you. You're going to have to actually send money to a maker, or do some kind of art trade or something. And if you buy a real tail, that reason isn't going to work. XP


----------



## Bir (Aug 18, 2010)

You can always buy fabric and ask a friend to sew it together for you. : 3 Or just ask a friend to do it altogether and just hand him or her some money.


----------



## Conker (Aug 18, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> I'm 14.
> No form of transportation to long distance.
> No way to buy online.
> Besides that, if I were to get one, I wouldn't be able to get the package.
> ...


 Lolporn

You really need to think outside the box more dude. Lemme break it down for you

Next time you go to walmart or any store with your family, bring your own stock of cash, say "going to go check out X" or just "going to the bathroom" Go buy a prepaid Credit Card.

When you get home and you have the computer to yourself, order hte tail. If you are really so afraid to get it sent to your house (meaning you're going ot keep it hidden from your parents, right?) then have it ordered to a friends house. If that's out of the question, then why would you want a tail? I'm assuming you plan on wearing it or using it as a keychain or something. Surely this will be around friends. Have one of them take the package for you.

If that really doesn't work, then ahve it sent to your house and you can do one of two things

Camp your mail and get it before your parents do. If you can plan this when you're on break from school more power to you. Odds are your parents work, right? You know. not at home. Even if they are, you can still get it if you're sneaky

Option two is to go to your local mail area and talk to them the day it should come. Maybe a day in advance. Make up some bullshit lie but have them keep it. You should have a mail...building. Fuck if I know what they are called, in your town. Mines' about a mile and a half away. Not a far walk by any means.

Go there, tell them you want to pick the package up there or to withhold delivering it until you are home alone and can get it. I'm guessing most commisioners aren't going to be shipping via UPS and will just send it in the mail. At least, all my ebay transactions have gone that way. Intercept item before it even gets your house.

If none of those work, then LOLURFUCKED and I'm going to commence schadenfreude.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 18, 2010)

Good news! There's a firfox mod that let's me change a website (ie. Furbuy of FA. into some hippie peace rally site. I just have to get it on all the computers before I open any links....

But yes, I've already covered having someone else sew it. I probably wouldn't have a friend do it because none of them can sew either. Well... That's not true... One made sweat pants in home ec... O__O never mind. Do not trust. He would sew something.. Weird.. Into it. Like an air freshener...


----------



## Jude (Aug 18, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> I could build a rocket, but the extent of my sewing abilities without it killing someone, ends at sewing up a wound.


 
http://sewing.about.com/od/beginner1/bb/sewing101.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mkfQgsJCD4

Jesus you make it sound like sewing is painfully hard. An idiot could sew. Quit lying to yourself and making up excuses. Besides, making your own tail is much more satisfying than buying a cheap one online, especially with the quality of some tails.


----------



## Bir (Aug 18, 2010)

Conker said:


> Lolporn
> 
> You really need to think outside the box more dude. Lemme break it down for you
> 
> ...


 
There's also the option of calling the post office and saying " (Friend's name) will pick up my package from the post office on (Date and time), do not send it to my house under any circumstances."

It's especially used when people go out on vacation but really need their mail and don't trust the mail situations in that area. They just pick it up from the post office.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 18, 2010)

*notices Bir's sig*

Ill be back in 3min after this idea is fully formed....


----------



## Bir (Aug 18, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> *notices Bir's sig*
> 
> Ill be back in 3min after this idea is fully formed....


 
My tutorial is up if you want to make one yourself. XP Doesn't require fabric. Just a lot of time.


----------



## Conker (Aug 18, 2010)

Bir said:


> There's also the option of calling the post office and saying " (Friend's name) will pick up my package from the post office on (Date and time), do not send it to my house under any circumstances."
> 
> It's especially used when people go out on vacation but really need their mail and don't trust the mail situations in that area. They just pick it up from the post office.


 Even more options! 

It's not hard to get the things you want and still keep it a reasonable secret :3

Edit: Checked out your sig as well. Damn. You do nice work.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 18, 2010)

I got it.
And this is much more simple than hiding the postage. (which is illegal by the way)

I *may* be able to buy that 20" red fox tail from you.
But the part where I ran into issues has always been with making it not scream furry loud enough that even someone who doesn't know they exist will hear. The FA forums are fine for that purpose. But the preview picture for the tail being on FA is a bigger road bump.
And I THINK it can be circumvented by putting it on a site like photobucket. Completely opposite of FA. this would keep FA a secret still, even if furry did slip.
After that, I should just be able to link that part of the post and buy normally.
I may be able to put it on mine and use bit.ly to cover the part that Owndapwn making it seem all official like.

And if I did that it would mean this post was for nothing.

You know, I've never really noticed how u type as I think before now...

Uhhm...
Oh yea!
I'm tired.


----------



## Conker (Aug 18, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> I got it.
> And this is much more simple than hiding the postage. (which is illegal by the way)


 Not if it's your own damn mail...


----------



## Bir (Aug 18, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> I got it.
> And this is much more simple than hiding the postage. (which is illegal by the way)
> 
> I *may* be able to buy that 20" red fox tail from you.
> ...



That tail does not have a tag on it that says "Furry." I promise. I saw it in real life. I wore it in my own home. It will come in a UPS package with a return address and a tracking code. 

I'm sure Skahlly would be willing to put the picture onto photobucket. Although it's not like, a bright blue striped tail. It's just a red fox tail. There are hundreds of tails that have the same colors. Unless they recognize my ass, but that'd be strange.




Edit: Not to mention, Skahlly will take down the preview image of it being for sale, because it won't be for sale if it's, you know, not for sale. There will only be a picture of it with no words, for the pure reason of being an example for the shop.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 18, 2010)

ROFL!
It's not the image nor the tail that I worry about. It's the part where it's on FA that's the issue. Also if the tail had a tag that said "furry" on it, it'd just seem like putting a sign up saying "caution: stove may be hot when on" or "caution: clowns are evil and will eat you"
Something that everyone knows, so you dont have to tell people that a tail, with fur, is furry.
...
Although that would be fun...


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 18, 2010)

Skahlly will put the tail on Etsy if you want and it won't be linked to FA AT ALL. And there's nothing furry or deviant about a sell-your-crafts site.

Also, tails =/= furry. 

I assure you that there are plenty of people who wear tails that would be rather confused if you mentioned Furry fandom.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 18, 2010)

I can do etsy.

But I meant caution furry as in there is fur on this object.
xD


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 18, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> I can do etsy.
> 
> But I meant caution furry as in there is fur on this object.
> xD


 
If you really want that red fox tail, note me on FA. I'll put it on Etsy for you. But that will be tomorrow night, at the earliest. As long as you can wait, you'll have a tail.
Problem solved.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 18, 2010)

Heh. I'm fine with waiting...
It's you that may have to wait.
Depending on parents and stuff.
I will let you know as soon as I know.
Until then, I sleep.
Good night.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 18, 2010)

/looks in money jar/
Where the hell did it all go?!?!

I had at least 30 in there!

/looks for wallet/
/checks pants/
/finds pocket has been slit/
GOD DAMNED PICKPOCKETS!!!


Alright...
I Should be able to get the funds in a little over a week. Through both legal, and doing the same thing that was done to me.

Hold on to that tail!
Wait.
Who's exactly is it?
Bir or Cloudy?


----------



## Bir (Aug 18, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> /looks in money jar/
> Where the hell did it all go?!?!
> 
> I had at least 30 in there!
> ...


 
Cloud's tail. : 3 She's a part of my shop and makes her own premade tails to sell, and also takes commissions for pose-able tails. We have separate commission lists, if you were wondering.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Cool.  Enjoy your incoming agelock.


 Hahahaha, awesome. I love you, Ratte. 

Getting underage furfags agelocked, one at a time. Me and you.


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll hold onto it. Just let me know when you want it. I'll put it on Etsy or eBay (whichever you'd prefer) then. Also being sure not to allow it to be linked to the furry fandom.

The only way you wouldn't get that exact tail is if someone else happens to ask for it and wave money around for it before you do. But I won't make any forums about it or advertise it further, so it probably won't happen.

In addition my morals also would like me to state that they hope you were being all lol about pickpocketing, because that's no good for anyone, even though it sucks if that's what happened to you.

EDIT: Also, some mean things were said about premade tails on this board. And hey, while maybe those are true about some premades, I assure you that that's not so with mine. I make premades because I LIKE making tails, so I do them when I haven't got other commissions to be working on. I make them exactly the same as any other tail and put just as much effort into their quality.


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh god what did I walk into?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 18, 2010)

Willow said:


> Oh god what did I walk into?


 Ratte overreacting and giving a 5 point infraction to someone just because he was annoying her via PMs.


----------



## Atrak (Aug 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Ratte overreacting and giving a 5 point infraction to someone just because he was annoying her via PMs.



Ah, that explains why a new guy is already in the orange.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 18, 2010)

Ahh i see.

And that'd be great! I'll let you know as soon as I regain the funds. As for pickpocketing, nah. I won't. I'd need a crowded street anyways. Something that is nonexistent in a rual town.

And willow, probably nothing good. :\


----------



## Deo (Aug 19, 2010)

Is it over? Is the LOLdrama dead? 

And why is it only Bir who can break some logic into this thing's thick skull? I thought we gave pretty reasonable ways of getting a silly tail. Why the complaining and side-scuffling shame? Tails are not "furry" they are tails. And nothing would attatch any commissioned tail to the furry fandom. If you buy a sex toy online it doesn't ship to your house with giant red letters saying "I LOVE DEVIOUS SEX HERE'S MY DILDO DILDO DILDO DILDO DILDO KINKY KINKY" Just your adress and return address same with all effing packages and any and all shipped tails/fursuity bits.

That being said I don't think you are responsible enough to pay Bir or Cloudy for a tail. Whining about needing one and then -suddenly- all your cash is gone is really a big red flag for "buyer will flake out". And you aren't old enough to enter into such contracts legally as you are not 18. (Which means legally they don't have to ship it to you if you do pay, or you may just not pay and they can't do diddly about it because the whole transaction was illegal.)

And yes, my fursona matches my personality. I didn't pick tasmanian devils for their fluffy cuddliness and sugar sweet social interactions. As a fellow metal worker I am ashamed of your pansy behavior.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 19, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> And yes, my fursona matches my personality. I didn't pick tasmanian devils for their fluffy cuddliness and sugar sweet social interactions.


 Did you pick it because they can generate tornadoes by spinning around?


----------



## Deo (Aug 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Did you pick it because they can generate tornadoes by spinning around?



I actually really hate that version of a tasmanian devil. Because of it people don't think they are a real animal, and right now they are in real danger of extinction. Generally the more people know about an animal the more likely they are to donate money or support rescue efforts (ie: wolves, tigers) but if they think it's a made-up animal, as sadly many do, there is none of that support and research funding. Hopefully they will find a cure for TDFTD, and save the devil, but right now it's very bleak.


----------



## Owndapwn (Aug 20, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Is it over? Is the LOLdrama dead?
> Which means legally they don't have to ship it to you if you do pay, or you may just not pay and they can't do diddly about it because the whole transaction was illegal.


 
Nahuh.
Extorting money from a minor over the internet can land you ten years in federal prison.


----------



## Deo (Aug 21, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> Nahuh.
> Extorting money from a minor over the internet can land you ten years in federal prison.


 
Meaning you won't pay? Because I seriously doubt your responsibility or ability to own up and pay, as in your own money not mommy and daddy's paypal.

In other news, pickpocketing is also very illegal. I hope you can enjoy your FA agelock in Juvie.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 21, 2010)

Owndapwn said:


> Nahuh.
> Extorting money from a minor over the internet can land you ten years in federal prison.


 
LAWL, if that was the case Jesskit and dicelion would be hanging from the nearest tree at this moment.


They can take you're money all they like, and not give you shit. You just have to be stupid enough to fall for it.


----------

